# Bachmann C19 problem



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Decided to test run my. C19 today only to notice the rear headlight flashing in time with the chuff sensor when moving forward. I'm battery powered with an AirWiire G3 and a P8 sound unit. Any idea what may be wrong?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Has this engine ever run correctly or was this the first time? CV60 controls the headlight mode on a G3. Take a look at your settings there. When all else fails, you could reset everything to factory defaults. Then change your address, frequency and loco number. Not familiar with G3's, not read the manual to see how to troubleshoot. There is a "revised" G3 manual on CVP's site.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

How did you wire the chuff to the P8.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, the chuff is wired C2:2 to "sensor". I also found another problem, the P8 functions work when the engine is not connected to the tender, but *do not* work with the engine connected to the tender.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If connected to the P8 directly, with no other connection it could not affect the lighting. C2:1 Trigger Ground, and C2:2 Trigger1
You have a cross connection some where.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Agnew said:


> Mike, the chuff is wired C2:2 to "sensor". I also found another problem, the P8 functions work when the engine is not connected to the tender, but *do not* work with the engine connected to the tender.


Jim,

Contact Paul Burch (MLS member) by PM. He's our Airwire/Phoenix guru here.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

After talking to Jim at Phoenix, turns out I should not have followed the wiring instructions provided by Bachmann. Not having the instructions for a P8, I assumed I should connect it as per all the others, i.e., connect the power leads to left and right "W". Should have wired it to the battery connections on the G3. All is fine now, no pulsing rear headlight and all functions work as defined. Now I'm wondering if this is what caused the smoke board to fry?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Agnew said:


> After talking to Jim at Phoenix, turns out I should not have followed the wiring instructions provided by Bachmann. Not having the instructions for a P8, I assumed I should connect it as per all the others, i.e., connect the power leads to left and right "W". Should have wired it to the battery connections on the G3. All is fine now, no pulsing rear headlight and all functions work as defined. Now I'm wondering if this is what caused the smoke board to fry?


All the hook-up information you needed for the G3 to Phoenix P8, PB9, P5 and 2K2 are on Airwire's site in their document center. The latest revision April 2014, r14. Hard to miss. I mentioned this revision in an earlier post.


----------

